
PHP Laravel 5.2 released - codegeek
https://laravel.com/docs/5.2/releases#laravel-5.2
======
codegeek
Really love the latest additions:

\- Authentication Drivers / "Multi-Auth"

\- Authentication Scaffolding

\- Rate Limiting (my favorite)

\- Array Validation

